# My little girl wants to race bikes



## BigAl68 (23 Aug 2014)

This morning when chatting to my daughter after a quick spin she asked me as she normally does if she can play with the pumper (my micro pump). Having left her with my jersey to take out as I popped to the kitchen, when I returned she was dressed or rather undressed like this.

When I asked why she had taken off her top her answer was "I am getting ready to race daddy". She only has a balance Bike at the moment but who knows what the future holds. I did tell her that wearing a jersey might keep her warm but she told me it's sunny daddy. She is a funny little girl.


----------



## Saluki (23 Aug 2014)

Balance bike racing could catch on  There might be a rule about zipped up jerseys when crossing the finishing line though.
Your DD is beautiful


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Aug 2014)

Saluki said:


> Balance bike racing could catch on  *There might be a rule about zipped up jerseys when crossing the finishing line though.*
> Your DD is beautiful



Oh I don't know, give it, say, 20 years, and we might all be rather grateful for it!!


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Aug 2014)

@Saluki thanks she is the apple of my eye. She is looking very focused as she knows that the pump will pinch her fingers if she doesn't hold it correctly.


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 Aug 2014)

What a sweetheart!!!
She looks very determined


----------



## BigAl68 (24 Aug 2014)

Thanks @ScotiaLass that's her look when concentrating.


----------



## Portland2000 (6 Sep 2014)

Our 2 year old is still not quite tall enough for his balance bike, but is very keen on being towed round.

His usual use of the mini pumps is both pumping air into his face/the cats' faces and extending it, angling the level and using it as a microphone to sing into...


----------



## mickle (6 Sep 2014)

Balance bike racing is a thing.


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2014)

My wee nipper has just turned 3. Wheneveri take her out in the trailer we stop at some point for a sneaky fizzy drink and choccy bar.. the other days we we resting up and enjoying our treat and she shouted "I love picnics!"


----------

